# The Scherzo of my second sonata is ready.



## AndreasvanHaren

Hello!
I finished the third movement of my second sonata: Scherzo.

You can listen to it here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano2.htm

Love to hear comments!

Happy holidays,

André


----------



## artisan

I am enjoying. Do you use finale songwriter? I have the notepad, but I wonder if the songwriter wouldn't be worth the investment.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi, no I'm using Sibelius 4, for me the best program for notation. For the recording, I played the music myself on my digital piano into Garageband on my mac.


----------



## World Violist

I've been trying to get a Sibelius, but I've not been able to yet. I'll keep on trying though... anyway, this Scherzo is really great. Much enjoyed here. So just how do you get stuff like that on the internet???


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

What do you mean? I write the music, record it and upload it on my website. Is that what you mean?


----------



## World Violist

I just wasn't thinking straight there, sorry... so you just upload it to your website and then link to it here. I've got it now.


----------



## Tré

It's nice. I'd like to see you play because your music sounds passionate. Who is your primary inspiration? 

Also, I'd love to hear this without so much reverb. And turn the GarageBand volume up a little when recording perhaps. It's quite quiet.

Beautiful flow in your first movement. Keep it up.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Tré said:


> It's nice. I'd like to see you play because your music sounds passionate. Who is your primary inspiration?
> 
> Also, I'd love to hear this without so much reverb. And turn the GarageBand volume up a little when recording perhaps. It's quite quiet.
> 
> Beautiful flow in your first movement. Keep it up.


My real inspiration is Beethoven. The way he develops hims music from a single idea is something I always admired. I do know the music of all the other composers as well, though, and I'm sure it shows in my music..

I'm not really so happy yet with the recoding in GB but it is for now the best I could make of it, After finishing the 4th movement, I want to make a new recording of the whole sonata, all with the same acoustic setting.

André


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André

Once again I am enthralled with your newest addition to this 2nd Sonata. A nice contrast from the Adagio that still compliments the entire piece. Thanks for sharing with this community. 

There is a change in the sound though from the 1st movement. The 3rd sounds brighter or more 'tinny' and somewhat lacks the foundation tones of the other recordings. Still great listening though - I could listen to your compositions for hours on end. 

Kh


----------

